# How to deal with cracked fascia board?



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

See all the cracks in the fascia board?

spackle or caulk or what?


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Is there a hidden meaning in this picture? My fair guess is that wood is old, and most likely Cedar. In my neck of the woods, we call that aged appearance, and it adds character. As long as you keep it painted, prep before repainting each time, every few years, you will be fine.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

I agree with Greg. As long as it's maintained it won't cause any problems, and it is common among older buildings. I see that all the time. If it bothers you you can fill them with spackle, sand, prime then finish. However, spackle doesn't have a great track record for holding up outside. Maybe in LA it may because you don't have the temp extremes common in the midwest and northeast. The difference in expansion/contraction rates between wood and spackle causes it to fail/separate in a lot of cases. When I say spackle, to avoid the controversy that term creates, I don't mean joint compound. Depending upon what's available to you behind the Iron Curtain that is California, get a good quality exterior patching/filling compound.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

That would be a lot of caulking and it will probably just crack more in the future. It would be easier to just replace it but I am with jsheridan and Greg, just leave it.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Something like "peel bond " might bridge some of those cracks. It's a really thick primer. Finish with a heavy bodied acrylic. That would help seal moisture out without caulking.

I caulk a lot of cracks like that but it is time consuming. Caulk won't totally hide the crack like spackle/filler can, but I think it holds up better.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Have it covered with Gray PVC coil stock and never have to deal with it again.


----------



## pman6 (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah, that would be a crapload of caulking.

This fascia board is on the west side of the house, and gets the most intense sun.
not to mention, it's been neglected.

So the cracks are definitely not adding character.

I have seen videos where someone has used Bondo filler on outside corners of fascia board, and claims it resists cracking and opening up. But I've always had my doubts.

Anyone here use bondo successfully?


http://youtu.be/xXXmKheE1ZQ




gregzoll said:


> Is there a hidden meaning in this picture?.


nope.
Just want the fascia smooth like the rest of the house.


----------



## Jmayspaint (May 4, 2013)

Automotive body fillers like bondo don't have a great track record for exterior use over time. I've heard that epoxy/marine type fillers will hold up Better in cases like yours.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I have had a similar problem, and as said, any filler will eventually fall out. 
I hit mine several times with Peel Bond, as thick as i could hang it on. 
About the best solution I found short of replacing boards.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> Have it covered with Gray PVC coil stock and never have to deal with it again.


Until moisture sneaks between the facia and the PVC.


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

Bondo would work but it is a royal pain in the butt to sand.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 17, 2013)

I would either cover it with some aluminum trim or replace it with Hardy Plank fascia. I have all brick but all the trim and fascia is Hardy plank on my house and it is great.


----------

